# visit visa when employement visa is in process



## Somi05 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dear all,

I got a job in semi govt company in Abu Dhabi almost 2 months ago and ever since waiting for my visa to come.

My company is saying they have already taken approval from the immigration however my cid clearence is yet to pass.

Is it possible to come back in UAE in visit visa when employement visa is in progress.since 2 months have been passed I can't wait any more and would like to come back again in search of job.

Appreciate any reply.

Thanks & regards


----------

